# Eminence neo is sweet



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Ordered one of these from Next Gen...arrived quickly to PEI.
Shaved about 30 pounds off my combo.
Sounds very good right out of the box, highly recommended.








Eminence Lil' Texas - 125W 8ohm


Canada's source for amp, guitar, pedal, and pickup parts. Free shipping over $149.




nextgenguitars.ca


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats! Neo speakers (like any other speaker) can be fantastic. I really dig my Neo Creambacks in my 2x12. Both my ears and back love them!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

All my rental Leslies have Neo's....every ounce that can be shaved off those behemoths is worth every penny.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

The Lil' Texas will sound even better after broken in! I have one in a SF Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

DavidP said:


> The Lil' Texas will sound even better after broken in! I have one in a SF Deluxe Reverb.


@DavidP .....That’s encouraging....
I am very pleased how close it is to my cherished ATC right out of the box.
Always a crap shoot with a speaker swap.....Guess I got lucky.
The ATC heavy weight will reside in a selectable 2x12 cabinet designated for recording.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

What a difference in the size of magnets. Those neodymium magnets are quite the critters. I remember the first hard drive that I disassembled...I was surprised with the magnetic power of such a small magnet. Next time somebody asks you about the speaker, you can claim that it contains a rare earth element.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Paul Running said:


> What a difference in the size of magnets. Those neodymium magnets are quite the critters. I remember the first hard drive that I disassembled...I was surprised with the magnetic power of such a small magnet. Next time somebody asks you about the speaker, you can claim that it contains a rare earth element.


The whole thing looks like a toy compared to the cast frame and magnet structure on the ATC.
Kinda like.....”you forgot to glue the magnet on that flimsy stamped frame buddy!”
Yup, hopefully not quite as messy to extract and process as cobalt for lithium ion.....oh , and another Rare Earth element that comes to mind.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow, didn't realised that they are still active.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have a Lil Texas in a homemade 1x12 that I can use it open or closed back, I like it best with a 1 1/2" gap in the back. I have only paired it with a Ephiphone Jr and a YCV-20 WR. I like it but I don't have the vast speaker knowledge some of you folks do.


----------

